# Detailing van - on the search



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm looking at changing my van in the near future and having had VWs in the past, I am very biased. I quite like the look of the VW Crafter SWB low top, but I see this is the same as the Mercedes Sprinter. Does anyone know who actually makes the body,as if it is Merc, then I will stay away, as any Merc commercial van I've seen is prone to rust. I also assume the engine is VW if in a Crafter?

Does anyone currently have a Sportline Caddy, as this also is being considered but not keen on the loadweight.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Why on earth are you looking at something as big as a crafter?! :doublesho

Isn't the VW and Merc van exactly the same in every way apart from the front and badges?

The new Merc Vito seems to be a VERY popular van round my way with everybody apart from valeters - maybe one to consider?


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Vito vans have a huge appetite for front tyres as do sprinter/crafters. We bought a fleet of 7 sprinters 2 years ago and every one has been back to merc for rust damage. The only difference between the 2 is the engine and front end, wings bonnet etc. Worse than the vitos we had before them. Transporter all the way:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Personally I'd go for the Citroen vans. Really well built and usually some great offers to be had on them. Personally we've nothing as big as a Crafter, only a Berlingo in our case. But it was a good £5k cheaper than the equivalent VW, and imo is just as good a van.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Have you thought about a Transporter? I have a T5 for my plumbing business, love it 2 bits. 130 Bhp SWB, drives great, is comfortable, fuel economy isnt the best, around 28 - 32mpg depending on how its driven, but the overall experience makes up for it. Only done 19000 in 3 years but it has never skipped a beat, never let me down, had 2 minor warranty issues which got dealt with promptly by the dealer. Wouldnt have anything else, cant recommend it highly enough. Hope this helps:driver::thumb:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats one van i would gladly sell the merc for.
Got a lwb 174 bhp from work. Total animal:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

i have both the crafter and the new sprinter.If i were you i would try and get the sprinter I have had nothing but trouble with the crafter and the dealers treat you like a complete retard when you take it back to them.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Transporter Sportline...Hmm....


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

and another link...

http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/showthread.php?t=320465

got to be the best van out there IMO.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

mick aldo said:


> i have both the crafter and the new sprinter.If i were you i would try and get the sprinter I have had nothing but trouble with the crafter and the dealers treat you like a complete retard when you take it back to them.


You having any rust issues with your sprinter ???? All of ours are a mess with it around the doors and back panels


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Why on earth are you looking at something as big as a crafter?! :doublesho
> 
> Isn't the VW and Merc van exactly the same in every way apart from the front and badges?
> 
> The new Merc Vito seems to be a VERY popular van round my way with everybody apart from valeters - maybe one to consider?


Just considering all options on sizing at the moment. I want to get all my equipment/tools in (steamer, wet vac extraction, lamps etc etc, (Crafter you can stand up in the back), and soon the new law for having absorbent matting will come into effect, so will need to have enough space to carry that around.

As my previous thread stated, I will not touch Mercs due to rust.


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

patmac said:


> You having any rust issues with your sprinter ???? All of ours are a mess with it around the doors and back panels


Customer of mine has an 08 plate, washed every other week by me, and it is starting to get what looks like fall out/rust appearing on the ridge line on the shoulder line. Next time I visit, I will be removing with something in my arsenal.


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

had a play lwb high roof crafter not long ago, it was very good I absolutly loved it!

But do you really need a van this size, the big ones could be used as a mobile detailing bay!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

outcastjack said:


> had a play lwb high roof crafter not long ago, it was very good I absolutly loved it!
> 
> But do you really need a van this size, the big ones could be used as a mobile detailing bay!


how good would that be tho.....

drive car in close doors and work inside anytime. that would make my life so much easier lol


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

I may have slightly exagerated the size but the more i think about it the more i like that idea!

would a luton bodied van be wide enough?


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Im thinking of getting a new van. Ive got a connect and the moment which is great but need something a bit bigger so may get the LWB version.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

outcastjack said:


> I may have slightly exagerated the size but the more i think about it the more i like that idea!
> 
> would a luton bodied van be wide enough?


You'd be able to do it easily with a 6 or 8 wheeler wagon, think a van you'd struggle length wise, Unless you detailed Smarts!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There is a new connect coming very soon



















Still offering slow engines though appart from the 110bhp model

personally 20k for a sportline is way to much for a van.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

......and soon the new law for having absorbent matting will come into effect.....

What is this about? could you explain please:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

firebod said:


> ......and soon the new law for having absorbent matting will come into effect.....
> 
> What is this about? could you explain please:thumb:


 yeah, same


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

What about one of these???

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2007/10/2008-opel-vivaro-vpc-opc-inspired-van.html


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is my van










I love it just the right size for a 400ltr tank


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Love those transporters:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

firebod said:


> ......and soon the new law for having absorbent matting will come into effect.....
> 
> What is this about? could you explain please:thumb:


Regulations relating to the containment of run off water from car washing. The councils are trying to prevent the waste water & chemicals being discharged straight down the drains, leading to a requirement for valeters to use a catchmat (like Polished Bliss) to contain the waste and have it taken away for treatment.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Regulations relating to the containment of run off water from car washing. The councils are trying to prevent the waste water & chemicals being discharged straight down the drains, leading to a requirement for valeters to use a catchmat (like Polished Bliss) to contain the waste and have it taken away for treatment.


So hes got to place one of these under every car he does and then collect the water in the back of his van lol. Cant see this happening for mobile one man bands, perhaps fixed premises or hand car washes that do 100+ every day. Besides, household cleaning products get washed down the drains of every household in the uk, its not like it doesnt happen.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Wheelie bin cleaners have to recover their waste water, be registered/licenced at their local council and environment agency, and dispose of the waste water at a registered site, which presumably rules out dumping it down the sink or loo. There's also scope in there for adding to your running costs... although if they do charge for the licences/disposal etc, I don't suppose it costs a great deal. 
So if they have to jump through hoops to operate, it's surprising perhaps that mobile valeting has so far seemingly escaped these regs.
Recovery mats will pose a few problems for mobile peeps though, added time and hassle is guaranteed and there may even be issues with available space and uneven ground to contend with occasionally. They won't make the job any easier that's for sure.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Wheelie bin cleaners have to recover their waste water, be registered/licenced at their local council and environment agency, and dispose of the waste water at a registered site, which presumably rules out dumping it down the sink or loo. There's also scope in there for adding to your running costs... although if they do charge for the licences/disposal etc, I don't suppose it costs a great deal.
> So if they have to jump through hoops to operate, it's surprising perhaps that mobile valeting has so far seemingly escaped these regs.
> Recovery mats will pose a few problems for mobile peeps though, added time and hassle is guaranteed and there may even be issues with available space and uneven ground to contend with occasionally. They won't make the job any easier that's for sure.


True, but its a little easier to catch water run off from a wheelie bin than a car. They also collect their water as their not just washing chemicals down the drain, bins can be caked in all sorts of nasties and they use bio degradable chemicals anyway. Wheelie bin operators also use a substantial amount more water than a moblie valeter so would need to follow regs when carrying out a public service on mass.


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Regulations relating to the containment of run off water from car washing. The councils are trying to prevent the waste water & chemicals being discharged straight down the drains, leading to a requirement for valeters to use a catchmat (like Polished Bliss) to contain the waste and have it taken away for treatment.


Correct Deanoecosse


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

pcc said:


> So hes got to place one of these under every car he does and then collect the water in the back of his van lol. Cant see this happening for mobile one man bands, perhaps fixed premises or hand car washes that do 100+ every day. Besides, household cleaning products get washed down the drains of every household in the uk, its not like it doesnt happen.


This is why you see so many hand car washes popping up on the sites of old petrol stations as they have drains that seperate the Chemicals from the water.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had my 57 plate Transit T260/ 130bhp Glx from new. Drives fantastic, 35 mpg always fully loaded up, and all the toys in the cab you could want.
Was a pre reg with no miles at a great price :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

But secretly you want a Caddy Cliff!!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> But secretly you want a Caddy Cliff!!


:doublesho no Graham, would not get half my gear in a Caddy, and TBH after the problems a friend of mine has had with his 55 plate I would not fancy one.

2 replacement Turbos
Numerous wheel bearings
Electrical problems
Other stuff I cant remember
And VERY poor service from the main dealer.

He has now done about 50k the van is not thrashed and usually has a fairly light load on board.

He has been a VW man for his last 3 vans but says enough is enough.

I know you can be unlucky with any make 

BTW what is your van now Graham :lol::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cliff said:


> :doublesho no Graham, would not get half my gear in a Caddy, and TBH after the problems a friend of mine has had with his 55 plate I would not fancy one.
> 
> 2 replacement Turbos
> Numerous wheel bearings
> ...


Jesus thats a list!!!

Not had any problems sooo far (please for the love of god dont give me any) i've covered 10k in 6 months, (47,180) when i was gettin the GTI brakes fitted the guy did say my control arm  was stiff and might need replaced in the future but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> the guy did say my control arm  was stiff and might need replaced in the future but nothing to worry about.


He was talking about your right arm mate - he noticed you were holding it funny.

Must take it easy on the self love


----------

